# Sourcing a Naultinus elegans elegans breeder.



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Does anyone know of any Naultinus E Elegans for sale. I am aware of how much these fetch so dont say "do you know how much these go for!" etc just anyone who knows of breeders, owners, etc etc ...US, Europian or UK (doubt there are many if any in the UK)

Dan

(have looked but no hope.)

Also the common name is Auckland Green Gecko
*
*


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

ooohh they are pretty never seen one before  so how much do they usually go for then?? im assuming alot lol

hope you find some


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

wacky69 said:


> ooohh they are pretty never seen one before  so how much do they usually go for then?? im assuming alot lol
> 
> hope you find some


 I have never seenone for sale but i remeber a thread simular on another forum, maybe this one and they were around £1000+ ea... That was a while ago....Year +


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

You would be very lucky to find one for sale, most breeders trade there animals for new bloodlines or other rare/less common geckos.
There are several breeders in Europe mainly Germany.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

The Urban Gecko have some, but i don't know if they have produced any offspring yet ?
I would imagine VERY big bucks


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

lThe Urban Gecko

None available at the mo, but they're working on it


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

chameleonpaul said:


> You would be very lucky to find one for sale, most breeders trade there animals for new bloodlines or other rare/less common geckos.
> There are several breeders in Europe mainly Germany.


Can you pm me any prices, email adress and sites that you know please?

Dan


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

They are not that easy to keep from what I have been told by several breeders although some are more hardy than others. In Germany, Austria, and Switzerland they keep them outside in the summer months and over winter them inside but the temps must be low in the winter time inside your house if you want to breed. Fresh air and the sun is important to naultinus species, most keepers keep them in aluminium mesh cages.

If you go to geckos unlimited web page there you will see.


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

snakelover said:


> Can you pm me any prices, email adress and sites that you know please?
> 
> Dan


Just do some research you will find all the info you need


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

c.....paul was there any green geckos at hamm? did you see any....

Thanks


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

Nope, I doubt anyone would just have a nautilus on their table.
I have never seen one in person.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

chameleonpaul said:


> Nope, I doubt anyone would just have a nautilus on their table.
> I have never seen one in person.


Urban Gecko was at hamm were they not :S?


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

Possibly but they dont have any for sale to my knowledge and they would not being some for display only all the way from US.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

are they the ones from new zealand? quite a few of them were for sale on G unlimited.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

chameleonpaul said:


> Possibly but they dont have any for sale to my knowledge and they would not being some for display only all the way from US.


Unless they were taking deposits....anyway...i have emailed urban gecko...and i am off to bed, night all (Y)


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

rob-stl-07 said:


> are they the ones from new zealand? quite a few of them were for sale on G unlimited.


yes...will check now


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

I have never seen any for sale on GU, seen a guy in Germany that breeds a fair few, his name is Nicolas.


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

I have never seen any for sale on GU either,
£1000 would be very cheap, ive heard even £5000 is fairly cheap per gecko!
You wont see them on tables at Hamm for a few years, all the breeders are keeping offspring for bloodline trades.
There are also a few secrets to keeping this species successfully that not many people know about and few breeders will tell you about. Its taken them years to figure it out and they dont give up secrets easily. These geckos are very hard to keep, even uroplatus are easy compared to these!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

i have a price and my price was alot closer (Y) price from Urban Gecko. £5000 will buy you a pair today (Y) and you will have some money left over...fair bit...


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

Do they actually have any available ?
And are you getting some ?


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

ive spoken to a couple of breeders in europe over the last few years, and a few people have said they regularly see them for sale at Hamm. I was offered some earlier this year, a pair of Grayii for about £2500, but the ones i really want are stellatus. Good luck if you do get some, from what ive been told and read, you'll want to keep them outside as much of the year as possible, in a mesh viv so they get lots of ventilation and sunlight. They need it reallllllllllllllly cool, so normal house temps would be too high so invest in a serious Air Con for whatever room you choose to keep them in and make sure its got a spot on thermostat to keep it constant. Some species need a specific NZ cypress plant to thrive, and naultinus breeders sell them at a v.inflated price too! so you need to check out and see if e. elegans need it.

Get onto geckos unlimited forums, there are lots of breeders of Naultinus and Hoplodactylus on there, but as someone else said, alot of them dont seem very forthcoming with info to help new or wannabe keepers, so you'll have to get on with showing you're serious to earn their respect so theyll tell you what you need to know!


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> ive spoken to a couple of breeders in europe over the last few years, and a few people have said they regularly see them for sale at Hamm. I was offered some earlier this year, a pair of Grayii for about £2500, but the ones i really want are stellatus. Good luck if you do get some, from what ive been told and read, you'll want to keep them outside as much of the year as possible, in a mesh viv so they get lots of ventilation and sunlight. They need it reallllllllllllllly cool, so normal house temps would be too high so invest in a serious Air Con for whatever room you choose to keep them in and make sure its got a spot on thermostat to keep it constant. Some species need a specific NZ cypress plant to thrive, and naultinus breeders sell them at a v.inflated price too! so you need to check out and see if e. elegans need it.


Hi, Do you mean N. stellatus ? If so me too !!
Im steadily building up my nephrurus colony.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

I meant Naultinus stellatus, i believe theirs a Nephrurus stellatus too though, but its the Naultinus stellatus that i'd love!!

I do love Nephrurus amyae though!


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> I meant Naultinus stellatus, i believe theirs a Nephrurus stellatus too though, but its the Naultinus stellatus that i'd love!!
> 
> I do love Nephrurus amyae though!


:blush: Sorry, yes there is, I have nephrurus on the brain :bash:

Yeah amyae are awsome.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Haha no worries! I do that too! Do you have any Amyae? theyre abit pricey for me at the mo unfortunately! Dont fancy swapping some baby Cresteds for some baby Amyae?! :2thumb:


chameleonpaul said:


> :blush: Sorry, yes there is, I have nephrurus on the brain :bash:
> 
> Yeah amyae are awsome.


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

I dont have amyae no, but recently got wheeleri which are similar, here is a thread I put up yesterday.
Sorry to hijack Dan.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/187218-my-new-geckos-hamm-some.html


----------

